# Insulation Batt Blocking Soffit Vents



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi All,

A previous owner who insulated the attic in our house rolled out the ends of the fiberglass batts all the way to the roof, covering all the soffit vents. Is there an easier way for me to fix this other than reaching into the overhang from the attic, pulling up the insulation and cutting it back?

Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You can slide insulation baffles vents between the top of the insulation and the bottom clearance of the deck sheathing.

This is sold at the big box stores and is also called insulation proper vents or chutes.

Still, you must make sure that the actual soffit intake holes are not covered up with the insulation. If they are, then you have to do the dirty job. Wear a particulite mask for not breathing in the insulation debris stirred up.

Ed


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Ed. I'll buy a chute and test fit it so I can get a better idea how much trouble I'm in for. Will keep you posted. Thanks, Mike


----------



## txdiy2607 (Jun 28, 2008)

*baffle vents*

Did you have any trouble installing the baffle vents? 

I am trying to install these, but i am having trouble because the batt insulation is pretty tight. I'm trying to force it in , but it's not going because of the nails coming through the roof and insulation is filling up the whole channel. Is there some way to compress the insulation down so that the baffle can slide in to place?

Any tips would be helpful.


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

I had that exact problem today. I'm looking to find something to compress the fiberglass so I can slide in the baffle. I'm thinking to use some kind of rake or shovel, but I don't have a tested solution. Stay in touch. Mike


----------



## shadango (Jun 8, 2008)

I just went through this very issue.

Which baffles did you buy? They make two types.....one type is made from styrofoam or something, like the foam egg cartons. Then there is a more expensive one, made from harder black plastic. THAT was what I used, and my saviour.

I just kept carefully sliding the baffle back and forth into the area and eventually they found their way past the nails and thru the insulation.

The black plastic ones are only a little more money but well worth it IMHO.

I got mine at Home Depot....cant for the life of me find them now online.....but they are black and made of a thin plastic material......the gigity of them helps allow them to be pushed thru the insulation.

Good luck!


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

chute is best way but i have just pulled some back with a long hook and a couple i was able to drag the bat back a few inchs,,,,not the best but it helped


----------



## txdiy2607 (Jun 28, 2008)

mikebal said:


> I had that exact problem today. I'm looking to find something to compress the fiberglass so I can slide in the baffle. I'm thinking to use some kind of rake or shovel, but I don't have a tested solution. Stay in touch. Mike


 
Mike, have you had any luck on this one? I have not gone back up there yet to try again.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

you guys just have to cut that insulation back. Its a dirty hot job. Make sure the baffels correspond between the rafters with the vents in your soffits. You don't need baffels between all rafters just corresponding with the vents in the soffits.


----------

